# my tank



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

here is a sample pic of my 90 gallon tank. let me know what you think.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

damn, 10 views and not one opinion. oh well


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Stem plants in the foreground don't work.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I like it  

I basically had the same type of setup up until yesterday when I redid the entire tank. On the right you seem to have a jungle, you should probably trim and replant the new stems. I had the same type of jungle growing and was amazed how many new cuttings I got from something like that. 

The tank does look really nice though.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Is the foreground plant Blyxa Japonica? If it is, does it grow like crazy? Mine seems to go nuts in my tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would replace the fake gray decor with a nice piece of driftwood... Other wise its a nice start, looks healthy.


----------



## vivalagourami (Nov 27, 2005)

I like it! Looks great! I'm pretty new to planted tanks...what's that plant on the right that goes up to the top, with the roundish leaves?

Good job man!


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

JaySilverman said:


> Stem plants in the foreground don't work.


ok.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> I like it
> 
> I basically had the same type of setup up until yesterday when I redid the entire tank. On the right you seem to have a jungle, you should probably trim and replant the new stems. I had the same type of jungle growing and was amazed how many new cuttings I got from something like that.
> 
> The tank does look really nice though.


thank you. yeah, i'll clean that area up.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> Is the foreground plant Blyxa Japonica? If it is, does it grow like crazy? Mine seems to go nuts in my tank.


the foreground is some dwarf sag.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

trenac said:


> I would replace the fake gray decor with a nice piece of driftwood... Other wise its a nice start, looks healthy.


thanks. i tried actual driftwood but it did not work out. after soaking and scrubing, it kept shedding small debris in the display tank


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

vivalagourami said:


> I like it! Looks great! I'm pretty new to planted tanks...what's that plant on the right that goes up to the top, with the roundish leaves?
> 
> Good job man!


thank you for the compliment! the plant on the right is pennywort. it grows pretty fast


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

i like your tanks .... mre originals


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

First planted tank? How about some stats? I agree, the right side needs alittle trimming and a real piece of wood or rockwork would really make things stand out, but all in all, I really like it. Looks natural to me. Good job.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

bichirboy said:


> First planted tank? How about some stats? I agree, the right side needs alittle trimming and a real piece of wood or rockwork would really make things stand out, but all in all, I really like it. Looks natural to me. Good job.


Yes, first planted tank.
Stats are:
Tank: 90 gallon Lee Mar (48l x 18w x 25t)
Lighting: 4x54w Teklight running 6500k bulbs
Filtration: 2-Eheim Ecco 2236 canisters
Heating: 2-Ebo Jager 150w heaters
Co2: Pressurized via ph controller and Tunze reactor
Substrate: Fine gravel with a layer of laterite on the bottom
I trimmed the right hand corner and i'll post some new pics soon. I tried the real driftwood before, but it was too messy even after previous soaking and numerous scrubbings. I may try it again when i find that "perfect piece".
Thank you


----------



## Bruce E. Staggs (Jan 18, 2006)

Beautiful. Something for a beginner like me to shoot for.


----------

